
380k Guesses Dataset – Higher or Lower? - sammyd56
https://www.kaggle.com/sdobson46/higher-or-lower-game/
======
peakay
just off the top of my head,
[https://database.lichess.org/](https://database.lichess.org/) has a larger
gameplay dataset than what you're claiming

~~~
sammyd56
This looks really cool and haven't seen this before - thanks for sharing. I've
updated the description on Kaggle.

------
sammyd56
Hi HN. Over the last 4 months I have collected 380,000 attempts to guess a
number on my Amazon Alexa Skill, and wanted to share with the community. Would
love to see what you can do with the data!

